# [Semi-Poll] Suggerimento applicazioni [FAQ]

## kestral

Quali applicazioni mi consigliate da usare in accoppiata a fluxbox:

- editor di testi (qualcosa di completo simile ad EditPlus per Windows se esiste o magari che sia semplice ma funzionale come KWrite)

- browser (lo voglio veloce e leggero   :Very Happy:  )

- IDE per C/C++ (a parte KDevelop)

- configuratore per grub (se ne esiste uno grafico)

- client e-mail

- gestore utenti

- un configuratore per il monitor e la scheda video (più completo e funzionale di quello di X)

- e come login manager (vorrei qualcosa di grafico, configurabile e che permetta di scegliere se avviare ad esempio KDE o fluxbox)???

----------

## silian87

Editor: o gvim oppure jedit

Browser: firefox

IDE: anjuta

Configuratore grafico: boh?

cliente e-mail: thunderbird

Gestore utenti: a riboh?

Configuratore monitor: edita a mano /etc/X11/XF86Config che e' meglio

Login manager: GDM (incluso in gnome, tra l'altro)

Quelli col "boh" vuol dire che sono operazioni che io faccio da linea di comando.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Se vuoi fare una comparazione con programmi win leggi [url=

http://linuxshop.ru/linuxbegin/win-lin-soft-en/table.shtml]questo[/url].

 *kestral wrote:*   

> - editor di testi (qualcosa di completo simile ad EditPlus per Windows se esiste o magari che sia semplice ma funzionale come KWrite)

 

kate

 *kestral wrote:*   

> - browser (lo voglio veloce e leggero   )

 

mozilla-firefox

 *kestral wrote:*   

> - configuratore per grub (se ne esiste uno grafico)

 

mai sentito

 *kestral wrote:*   

> - client e-mail

 

Se vuoi qualcosa di leggero sylpheed se vuoi qualcosa come outlook allora Evolution o thunderbird.

 *kestral wrote:*   

> - gestore utenti

 

Il comando adduser?

 *kestral wrote:*   

> - e come login manager (vorrei qualcosa di grafico, configurabile e che permetta di scegliere se avviare ad esempio KDE o fluxbox)???

 

kdm (parte del pacchetto kdebase) o gdm che e' molto piu' carino.

----------

## kestral

dimenticavo...

come file manager?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *kestral wrote:*   

> come file manager?

 

konqueror e' il migliore in assoluto.

----------

## randomaze

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *kestral wrote:*   come file manager? 
> 
> konqueror e' il migliore in assoluto.

 

Per i "lite" si dice che ROX-Filer vada bene.

/me usa la bash come file manager

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> /me usa la bash come file manager

 

Chiaramente la bash e' il migliore che esista ma pensavo che volesse qualcosa di grafico.

----------

## randomaze

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *randomaze wrote:*   /me usa la bash come file manager 
> 
> Chiaramente la bash e' il migliore che esista ma pensavo che volesse qualcosa di grafico.

 

Un bel:

```

#eval `dircolors`

```

e anche la bash acquisisce un look&feel di tutto rispetto  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## tolipth

- editor di testi -> vim 

- browser-> galeon

- login manager-> kdm, gdm, xdm

----------

## kestral

Cosa farebbe 

```
 #eval 'dircolors' 
```

e, scusa l'ignoranza, dove lo piazzo?   :Laughing: 

----------

## bubble27

 *kestral wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - configuratore per grub (se ne esiste uno grafico) 
> 
> 

 

Be nel portage c'è questo per gnome, ma io non l'ho mai provato......

a te l'onore   :Laughing:  ...

```

*  app-admin/grubconf

      Latest version available: 0.5

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 346 kB

      Homepage:    http://grubconf.sf.net/

      Description: Gnome2 based GRUB configuration editor

```

per gli altri credo che sei stato già abbastanza soddisfatto.....

----------

## randomaze

 *kestral wrote:*   

> Cosa farebbe 
> 
> ```
>  #eval 'dircolors' 
> ```
> ...

 

Attento che ' e ` sono due caratteri moooolto diversi  :Wink: 

Comunque definisce la variabile per avere i nomi dei file colorati con la bash, probabilmente é già invocato nel /etc/profile  :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Oppure metti nel tuo .bashrc

```
alias ls="ls --color=auto"
```

ma mi pare che ci sia gia' ma non assicuro al massimo aggiungi la riga.

----------

## kestral

Non la sapevo questa cosa... comunque nel profile non c'è...

chiedo ulteriori spiegazione da perfetto newbie quale sono   :Shocked: 

devo inserire la stringa in /etc/profile? e come lo ricavo l'altro carattere?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *kestral wrote:*   

> devo inserire la stringa in /etc/profile? e come lo ricavo l'altro carattere?

 

Si inseriscila in /etc/profile e in .bashrc (che lo trovi nella tua home directory) inoltre in .bashrc aggiungi la linea

```
. /etc/profile
```

----------

## randomaze

 *kestral wrote:*   

> Non la sapevo questa cosa... comunque nel profile non c'è...
> 
> chiedo ulteriori spiegazione da perfetto newbie quale sono  
> 
> devo inserire la stringa in /etc/profile? e come lo ricavo l'altro carattere?

 

mi sembra che il backtick si ottiene con <altgr>-['] (ma non sono sicuro.. su linux ho la tastiera us)

Beh, da perfetto newbie quale ti definisci ti do i compiti per casa:

prova a chiamare il comando dircolors direttamente e guarda cosa ottieni

(risposta: Una linea che definisce una variabile d'ambiente)

prova a vedere la man page di eval 

(risposta eval non dovrebbe avere nessuna man page, é un comando builtin di bash e si può vedere cosa fa scrivendo "help eval")

Per il resto il backtick fa si che lo standard output del comando racchiuso tra gli apici venga passato come input al comando iniziale.

Se ti fai un giro nel link "Risorse Importanti" nella mia firma ci sono diversi siti che potrebbero darti utili indicazioni sul funzionamento di Linux in generale  :Wink: 

@fedeliallalinea dircolors credo che definisca un tot. di colori in più rispetto ai default

----------

## silian87

Io uso rox ed e' stupendo! Leggero, con molte lingue (tra qui ita) e funzionale. Pensa che puo' anche fungere da pannello o da dekstop. Per esempio se lo metti nel xinirc di XFCE4 puoi avcere le icone sul desktop!

----------

